# Spotify Integration - Nissan Connect



## rogue990 (Jan 23, 2018)

How is there no Spotify integration with these vehicles? I paid over $30k for a 2017 Nissan Rogue, you would think that a simple feature such as having Spotify integration would be included. The Nissan Connect app is abysmal. Please tell me there is an update or software update in the works. 

I understand the newer (2018) Nissan models now come with Apple Carplay and Android Auto. Does that mean I am out of luck and stuck with an outdated and unsupported system? The entertainment technology on these vehicles is horrible.

I have a Fusion that has Ford Sync 3 with full phone integration. Also allows me to have a split screen to view GPS and other items at the same time. "Innovation that excites" is very misleading


----------

